#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Was the Lord Buddha a sexist?

## PampKin Head

Собственно, статья:
http://www.buddhistchannel.tv/index....8,2666,0,0,1,0




> Determining the Lord Buddha's attitude towards women is directly related to the very nature of Buddhism itself, and whether or not Buddhism supports the human rights movement for equality and democracy.


Так и хочется послать подальше поборников the human rights movement for equality and democracy с помощью правильного русского языка...

Скоро доживем до тем, что Будда был женщиной!

----------


## До

О, уже сделали "Лингвистический форум > Английский" круто, спасибо.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Скоро доживем до тем, что Будда был женщиной!


Уже практически дожили. Ева Даргье сделала феминистский перевод Кунджед Гьялпо, в котором утверждает, что адибудда - женщина.

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Уже практически дожили. Ева Даргье сделала феминистский перевод Кунджед Гьялпо, в котором утверждает, что адибудда - женщина.


...такой "буддизм" нам не нужен (с) модифицированная цитатка.

Офигеть-2: что же будет, когда Кунжед Гьялпо возмется переводить гомосексуалист?! А потом некрофил\зоофил\геронтофил\педофил\капрофаг?!!!

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Знаменитую книгу "Тибетское искусство любви" перевел Джеффри Хопкинс, гомосексуалист.
Такое искусство любви нам не нужно!

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

Интересная статья! Спасибо, Пампкин!



> These small pieces of evidence scattered in the Tripitaka confirm that the original teaching of the Buddha did not favour men over women. Unfortunately, however, elements of sexism found their way into the Buddhist community soon after the passing away of the Lord Buddha in order to reinforce men's superior status over women. The Eight Heavy Duties, as formatted in the legend of the origin of the order of nuns, became a social tool to gain control over the nuns, many of whom were outstanding teachers and successful enough to enlighten some monks.


А вот отрывок из книги Гари Гэха:




> Во времена Будды женщинам и рабам запрещалось читать индуистские священные тексты, а также самостоятельно молиться. В отличие от браминов Будда принимал в свою общину женщин, хотя и после многочисленных протестов, начав со своей приемной матери и бывшей жены. Его монашеская община женщин является первой женской организацией в мире.


Такое впечатление создаётся, что феминистки выискивающие в словах Будды нечто, дискриминирующее женщин (как то, что монахини должны кланяться монахам или что монахини не должны учить монахов), совершенно забывают о том времени и исторической ситуации, в которые жил Будда. Общество надо было постепенно готовить к таким революционным изменениям, как привлечение женщин в религиозную общину, - это мудро.

----------


## Ersh

Ну не существует буддистов без омрачений :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
Кто-то тащит в буддизм феминизм, кто-то политику всяких сортов, кто, прости, Господи, феншуй...
Lord Buddha, то-есть :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

И не говори, Леша. Фэншуй - это просто уже ни в какие ворота не лезет.  :Smilie:  Ишь, чего удумали, злодеи. Но нашего человека голым фэншуем не возьмешь!  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Рейками какими то обкладывают, супостаты!!!

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

> кто, прости, Господи, феншуй...
> Lord Buddha, то-есть


Так и быть, прощаю! :Cool:

----------


## куру хунг

> Ну не существует буддистов без омрачений
> Кто-то тащит в буддизм феминизм, кто-то политику всяких сортов, кто, прости, Господи, феншуй...
> Lord Buddha, то-есть


 Но самое су... опасное(пародия на В.Галыгина из Комеди клаб, кто не понял)это-боевые искуства. :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

> Но самое су... опасное(пародия на В.Галыгина из Комеди клаб, кто не понял)это-боевые искуства.:d


Согласен. Тут нужно правильное понимание иметь.

----------


## Борис

Ну так политкорректный перевод Библии уже есть, чем мы хуже? :d 

Более того, есть уже политкорректный сборник сказок.

У всякого времени и у всякой культуры свои заморочки, в своих условиях зачастую оправданные, но для других вовсе не обязательные к применению...

----------


## Борис

> Знаменитую книгу "Тибетское искусство любви" перевел Джеффри Хопкинс, гомосексуалист.
> Такое искусство любви нам не нужно!


Андрей Беседин как-то сострил по аналогичному поводу, что скоро появятся танки "яб-яб" и "юм-юм":d  :Frown:

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## Шаман

> Рейками какими то обкладывают, супостаты!!!


Ещё путь Воина привинчивают...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ещё путь Воина привинчивают...


Сорри, но я сошлюсь на Трунгпу и его труд по Шамбале и Пути воина... авторитет, однако. не доморощенный.

----------


## Шаман

> Сорри, но я сошлюсь на Трунгпу и его труд по Шамбале и Пути воина... авторитет, однако. не доморощенный.


Ссылку (цитату) в студию!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ссылку (цитату) в студию!


http://www.wisdom-books.com/ProductD...?CatNumber=874
*   	 Shambhala: Sacred Path of the Warrior  	 
Author : Chogyam Trungpa*

Chogyam Trungpa shows how we can lead a more dignified, sacred and fearless existence.

Chogyam Trungpa presents the way of the warrior found in traditional eastern cultures to show how we can lead a more dignified, sacred and fearless existence.
In this practical guide to enlightened living, Trungpa offers an inspiring vision for our time, based on the figure of the sacred warrior. In ancient times, the warrior learned to master the challenges of life, both on and off the battlefield. He acquired a sense of personal freedom and power - not through violence or aggression, but through gentleness, courage and self-knowledge. The Japanese Samurai, the warrior kings of Tibet, the knights of medieval Europe and the warriors of the Native American tribes are a few examples of this universal tradition of wisdom.
With this book the warrior's path is opened to contemporary men and women in search of self-mastery and greater fulfillment. Interpreting the warrior`s journey in modern terms, Trungpa discusses such skills as synchronizing mind and body, overcoming habitual behaviours, relaxing within discipline, facing the world with openness and fearlessness, and finding the sacred dimension of everyday life. Above all, he shows that in discovering the basic goodness of human life, the warrior learns to radiate that goodness out into the world for the peace and sanity of others.

P.S. Но по началу Бодхисаттва стремится быть хорошим охотником!  :Wink: 

Считаю, что "Путешествие в Икстлан" - очень хорошая книжка для людей с мотивацией достижения личного освобождения. (а ведь многие КК *целиком* и не читали вовсе! типо, "кино не смотрел, но мнение имею...") 

Спасись сам и вокруг спасутся миллионы... (с) не помню.

Относительная Бодхичитта короля\царя...

----------


## Шаман

ИМХО введение писал не Трунгпа  :Smilie:  
ИМХО введение из той же серии, что и заглавный топик темы.

----------


## Ersh

Считаю,  что вместо того, чтобы тратить время на прочтение всего КК, лучше почитать сутры или еще лучше практиковать. В крвайнем случае, прочитать правила БФ, про пропаганду небуддийских учений. Не очень утомительное чтение, честное слово.

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> ИМХО введение писал не Трунгпа  
> ИМХО введение из той же серии, что и заглавный топик темы.


Обобщенно говоря, книга доступна на русском и ее можно прочитать. Не стоит полагать, что выводы были сделаны на основании прочтения введения.

----------


## Аньезка

> Считаю,  что вместо того, чтобы тратить время на прочтение всего КК, лучше почитать сутры или еще лучше практиковать. В крвайнем случае, прочитать правила БФ, про пропаганду небуддийских учений. Не очень утомительное чтение, честное слово.


А пропаганда начинается с постов неугомонного "пропагандиста" или с под... вопросов к нему по поводу того, что там написано у него в профиле?

----------


## Ersh

Ань, я думаю, "неутомимый пропагандист" довольно умный и осознанный человек, и на провокации мог бы и не поддаваться)))

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Книжки Чогьяма Трунгпы очень хороши и вдохновляющи. Поразительно схожи по духу с некоторыми книгами Кастанеды (в первую очередь "Путешествие в Икстлан"). Когда-то слышал, что КК захаживал на семинары ЧТР. Не знаю, правда ли это, но не удивился бы. В семидесятые ЧТР был самым харизматичным и знаменитым (в т.ч. и скандально) буддийским учителем в Штатах.

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## Andrew Russo

> Ну не существует буддистов без омрачений
> Кто-то тащит в буддизм феминизм, кто-то политику всяких сортов, кто, прости, Господи, феншуй...
> Lord Buddha, то-есть


Да, людей, заносит, иногда конкретно.

И Рейки, и Аум сенрикё, и книги типа "Бизнес в стиле Дзен" - все пытаются использовать Буддизм в своих интересах. :Mad:

----------


## Аньезка

> Книжки Чогьяма Трунгпы очень хороши и вдохновляющи. Поразительно схожи по духу с некоторыми книгами Кастанеды (в первую очередь "Путешествие в Икстлан"). Когда-то слышал, что КК захаживал на семинары ЧТР. Не знаю, правда ли это, но не удивился бы. В семидесятые ЧТР был самым харизматичным и знаменитым (в т.ч. и скандально) буддийским учителем в Штатах.


Не устаю поражаться тому, как в этом мире всё переплетено, сколько всяких совпадений. Только что получила по почте книгу Чогьям Трунгпа "Шамбхала: священный путь война".  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> Книжки Чогьяма Трунгпы очень хороши и вдохновляющи. Поразительно схожи по духу с некоторыми книгами Кастанеды (в первую очередь "Путешествие в Икстлан"). Когда-то слышал, что КК захаживал на семинары ЧТР. Не знаю, правда ли это, но не удивился бы. В семидесятые ЧТР был самым харизматичным и знаменитым (в т.ч. и скандально) буддийским учителем в Штатах.


Наверное, КК получил посвящение Калачакры, поэтому его стоит уже признать аутентичным буддийским наставником.

А эмоции создателя темы очень характерны. К тому же ЧТ никаких претензий, несмотря на "скандальность". А вот по тоношению к тем, кто, как он думает, не в теме...
Будда был женщиной-воином, предвестником всех оранжевых революций!

----------


## PampKin Head

> А эмоции создателя темы очень характерны. К тому же ЧТ никаких претензий, несмотря на "скандальность". А вот по тоношению к тем, кто, как он думает, не в теме...
> Будда был женщиной-воином, предвестником всех оранжевых революций!


Неужто Тимошенко - это инкарнация Будды Шакьямуни?!!!  :Confused:   :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

А статейка не понравилась тем, что, прикрываясь "современными научными методами исследований", гонят непрекрыто идеологические концепты западного социума... И аргументы вообще никакие. Короче: 
- вам все равно, а нам приятно.

Сразу чувствуется тот самый идеологический совок, который очень хотелось бы оставить в прошлом! Так и хочется сказать автору:
- мы жили в СССР и на такую х..нь у нас фильтр в ухе прикручен.

----------


## Вао

> Кто-то тащит в буддизм феминизм, кто-то политику всяких сортов, кто, прости, Господи, феншуй...
> Lord Buddha, то-есть


Полностью согласен. Этот феншуй достал. Предлагаю обьявить феншую войну.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Шаман

> Неужто Тимошенко - это инкарнация Будды Шакьямуни?!!!


Если поднять тему того времени, то некотрые наши (форумские) буддисты говорили что-то подобное  :Big Grin:  
В то время это никого не смущало!

----------


## Ges

книга доступна на русском и ее можно прочитать. 



для информации, Трунгпа принес линию передачи Кагью и Ньингма западу.

----------


## PampKin Head

И где теперь эта передача?

----------


## Ges

Ближе чем ты думаешь   :Wink: 

сейчас, Саванг и держатель линии Сакйонг Мипам Джампал Тринлей Драдул Ринпоче, коротко:  Сакйонг Мипам Ринпоче, еще короче: Сакйонг - сын Трунгпы Римпоче и духовный наследник. http://www.mipham.com/  сейчас идет работа по переводу его последней книги на русский (см. твою ссылку, внизу). 
Учителя (известные и давние ученики Трунгпы) приезжает в Украину, дают учения, как буддистские, так и шамбальские (воинские)…Может и в Россию приедут , если это нужно кому то там...
Много центров в Европе …

По поводу фен шуя,  не стоит путать between bogus self styled Feng Shui "experts" and the genuine tradition. Unfortunately not many people make that distinction.
Поверьте, монастыри, как в Тибете , так и на Западе проектируются и строятся не просто так, и не по ГОСТам. Выбор места и сам проект делается с учетом многих факторов…. И делают такие вещи не многие (точнее- доверяют делать не многим) на этой планете (братьев славян среди них не встречал). 

мож. лучше в приват,  а то забанят фанатики-догматики  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Понял. Спасибо.

----------

